# Intel DX58SO chipset too hot?



## zAAm (May 31, 2009)

My Smackover motherboard was the OEM version and did not come with the extra 40mm fan you can put on the northbridge chipset heatsink. I'm afraid that this will be a problem in the future (especially since I want to overclock).

Currently the temps are idle around 40C and load at around 60-65C. When I just got it I noticed once a temperature of 69C.

Is this worrying enough to invest in another cooler? I was thinking of a Thermalright HR-05/IFX heatsink with a silent 80mm fan.

Also, will cooling the northbridge improve the clocks you can get from overclocking significantly? Or does it kick in only at much higher base clocks?


----------



## Mussels (May 31, 2009)

extra cooling will only help, if you were overheating.

Since you havent OC'd yet, we do not know if you were overheating.

Why not just buy a quiet 40mm fan?


----------



## Arrakis9 (May 31, 2009)

i do have a spare stock fan with plastic clip and screws that i could sell you for $5 shipped and some heatware if your intrested


----------



## phanbuey (May 31, 2009)

yeah your OC might not be stable with an overheating MB... at least that was the case with 775 systems - for me a fan made the difference between 24/7 stability and random reboots.


----------



## zAAm (May 31, 2009)

What I'm more interested in is whether there's a *safe* chipset temperature and if I'm currently over that. I think I'm going to get the chipset heatsink anyway because I want to overclock my motherboard safely (well as safe as you can get likely ), and I don't think the stock heatsink will allow a lot of headroom for the base clocks...

I plan to overclock to at least 172MHz base from 133MHz and that would probably raise the chipset temps a lot if I'm right?


----------



## Mussels (May 31, 2009)

zAAm said:


> What I'm more interested in is whether there's a *safe* chipset temperature and if I'm currently over that. I think I'm going to get the chipset heatsink anyway because I want to overclock my motherboard safely (well as safe as you can get likely ), and I don't think the stock heatsink will allow a lot of headroom for the base clocks...
> 
> I plan to overclock to at least 172MHz base from 133MHz and that would probably raise the chipset temps a lot if I'm right?



'safe' varies between chipsets, and revisions of chipsets. i've had boards that crashed over 60C, and then i've had ones that ran stable at 110C (yes... that one melted various bits of plastic, including the stickers on the mobo)


----------



## zAAm (May 31, 2009)

Mussels said:


> 'safe' varies between chipsets, and revisions of chipsets. i've had boards that crashed over 60C, and then i've had ones that ran stable at 110C (yes... that one melted various bits of plastic, including the stickers on the mobo)



Yup, I would imagine. Maybe someone with an X58 chipset could post their chipset temps and then I can get an average baseline. Not super accurate I know but it would probably give me an idea of what I should be getting or what would be an acceptable temperature.

110C is just insane btw...


----------



## Mussels (May 31, 2009)

zAAm said:


> Yup, I would imagine. Maybe someone with an X58 chipset could post their chipset temps and then I can get an average baseline. Not super accurate I know but it would probably give me an idea of what I should be getting or what would be an acceptable temperature.
> 
> 110C is just insane btw...



it was my P35 board, the temp sensor was broken and i trusted it. realised the NB fan had failed ages ago, so i stuck my hand in to see if i could spin it with my finger and had a burn on my finger within 5 seconds. was nuts.

my x48 runs stable at 70C or so... the intel chipsets tend to run hot (moreso when OC'd), but they can also take the heat.


----------

